

Facebook Is Down for Some Users - hartror
http://mashable.com/2012/12/10/facebook-gone-down/

======
lotharbot
Via <http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/facebook.com> : "Huh?
<http://facebook.com> doesn't look like a site on the interwho."

As if the DNS record itself is missing.

~~~
thetrb
That page seems to a bit stupid. It shows me the same for:
<http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/google.com>

~~~
lotharbot
Google has also had outages today.

If I put in other sites, I get the standard "it's just you. [site] is up"
response. For example,
<http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/news.ycombinator.com>

And if I put in a site I know no longer exists because we're no longer hosting
it, I get "It's not just you! <http://rocksrolldownhill.com> looks down from
here.": <http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/rocksrolldownhill.com>

Both the google and facebook outages appear to be unusual.

------
artursapek
This being on the front page of HN right now is a great example of how boring
and insubstantial tech news can be

------
darkhorn
It is down for me. It says "The server at www.facebook.com can't be found,
because the DNS lookup failed." Workaround is using Opera with Turbo enabled.
Or may be to use Tor.

------
wiek
Change your DNS to Google's: 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4

------
aritztg
+1

